# A little bit of Hope



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here are some photos of Hope. 

This one was taken at the airport with Tammy Simon from Ta-Jon Maltese.









I took this photo with Sadie who shook her head at the wrong time and had to be cut out.









This photo was also taken this morning.









I am a terrible photographer and tried to fix the red eye in two of the photos. If you see any weird pigments its me and not her! We drove from Jackson to Hattiesburg and then on to the coast. Poor Hope has been in 3 houses in 24 hours and that doesn't count Tammy's house yesterday. She is doing really well. She slept fine last night and she is finally eating a little. Tammy says she has a healthy appetite so I was beginning to get a little worried. She has a very sweet, inquisitive personality but she is pretty laid back some of the time. We are all enchanted......


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hope is so beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh Susan, Hope is just beautiful! What a lovely little girl!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

wow!!!!! she is such a beauty.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, she is so beautiful. Such white fur with no staining. I am so happy for her and "hope" she brings much joy to your life.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Susan she is just a doll! Congrats!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish you so much joy with Hope. You deserve it..

What a beauty!!!


Andrea~[attachment=9067:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty, pretty little girl. Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I can see why you're enchanted, Susan. She's sheer perfection! And your pictures were great - you're a good photographer!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Hope is soo pretty


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That little girl is just too... too... well too... (words fail me, there's a first)








You are made for each other. Enjoy your new lives together.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!! She brought tears to my eyes!!!!








She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!















Congrats and big hugs to you!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is gorgeous Susan, bless her and congratulations. I am so happy for you


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, Susan!!! Hope is absolutely gorgeous!!!






















The pictures are wonderful, don't be so hard on yourself. I can only "hope" that she is able to mend your heart and leave you with all the warm memories of Sassy, and ease the painful ones. Hope is just wonderful. You are one lucky mom!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Susan, she is beautiful


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

such a fluffy pristine white face!! gorgeous!!! it's easy to see how we are ALL smitten with her






























ann marie and the "she is invited to be a future Unicorn Club member!" buttercup, president and CPBO (chief peanut butter officer)


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh she is just gorgeous!!! congrats keep us posted on all the new fun stuff , pictures .............lots of pictures!! ~ Denise


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Susan, she totally takes my breath away... she is gorgeous beyond words.... I love her precious little face... OMG!!! What a beauty she is!!!!!

[attachment=9075:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, she is gorgeous.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Susan,

Hope is beautiful. I am so glad that your trip went well and that you got to visit with Tammy. As I told you when we talked, I've heard so many nice things about her and her dogs.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

stunning!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Here are some photos of Hope.
> 
> This one was taken at the airport with Tammy Simon from Ta-Jon Maltese.
> 
> ...


































































Hope you are beautiful. You are one lucky little girl, you have a mommy who will always cherish you. Susan I am so happy for you. How is Sadie doing with her new baby sister? How old is Hope? how much does she weigh?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm in love--again! I've never seen anything so precious!







You are a lucky woman!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Ohhh enchanted is the so correct word to use with Hope. She IS darling!!!*



*And don't beat yourself up over photography skills you are wonderful!*



*I am so VERY happy for you and in high envy, Hope is adorable totally.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

</span>She is sooo adorable!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a sweet-heart!!







I'm curious too...how much does she weigh, and how old is she again?
More pics and more info....







I can't get enough!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh Susan she is so beautiful and you will make wonder memories with her as well.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

How much do you just want to hug that one?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope was 6 months old on July 2. I just weighed her and she is 4 pounds, 4 ounces. She has nice hair and no tear stains, which is kind of miraculous because Sadie and Sassy both have/had it. Maybe Tammy just cleaned her up really good.....time will tell, I guess.

Sadie is acting better than I expected, less than what I am counting on by this time next week, or the week after. Hope tried to lie down next to her today and Sadie wasn't thrilled. But then Sadie and Sassy never cuddled either. There have been a few growls from Sadie but only one snarl. Hope is very quick to heed Sadie's warnings, but she also is trying very hard to get her to play.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hope has a most angelic face . What a beauty . Sarah


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

[
There have been a few growls from Sadie but only one snarl. 



One snarl is a good sign







Sadie will warm up to her. its just an adjustment period for everyone.
Shes a sweetie Susan!!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm so happy for you







She is the most precious little angel


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I am very happy for you Susan. Thank you for the update.</span>



msmagnolia' date='Jul 7 2006, 11:23 PM' post='218099'] Hope was 6 months old on July 2. I just weighed her and she is 4 pounds, 4 ounces. She has nice hair and no tear stains, which is kind of miraculous because Sadie and Sassy both have/had it. Maybe Tammy just cleaned her up really good.....time will tell, I guess.

Sadie is acting better than I expected, less than what I am counting on by this time next week, or the week after. Hope tried to lie down next to her today and Sadie wasn't thrilled. But then Sadie and Sassy never cuddled either. There have been a few growls from Sadie but only one snarl. Hope is very quick to heed Sadie's warnings, but she also is trying very hard to get her to play.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's just darling. Nice to see Tammy too.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan - she is the most adorable little puppy ever, such a sweet face with a big AWWWWWW factor


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND HOPE. SHE IS PRICELESS!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that you are on good photographer







your Hope is such a beautiful girl . Love her!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, I am just so happy for you and Hope is absolutely beautiful







she has a lovely coat and your touch up on her eyes, well you did great, I couldn't tell really that they were even touched up.
I am sure given time Sadie will accept Hope as part of the family, perhaps Hope will persist enough and get round her eventually


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

She is absolutely breathtaking!! I"m so happy for you!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh wow, she is stunning. I know that a puppy will bring so much joy to you and your family and I,m sure that in no time at all Sadie will come to love her. Congratulations, was excited to look at the pics this morning and get my first fix of Hope.

Aimee


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Hope is just so precious







I am so happy for you


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations - Hope is *gorgeous*









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

SHE IS GORGEOUS!!



> Here are some photos of Hope.
> 
> This one was taken at the airport with Tammy Simon from Ta-Jon Maltese.
> 
> ...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful Baby!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is a beauty for sure!!!!!! How old is she???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well what can I say ? you have to give us a LOT of Hope. but a little bit of Hope is fine for now







She is just way too cute and she looks just perfect







. your picture taking is not bad either. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hope is adorable!!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

She is darling, love her coat...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh Susan, she is one of the absolute prettiest maltese I've ever seen! She has such a beautiful face





















Congratulations and may she bless your house with happiness


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I could just look at that precious face all day long.







You definitely got a winner.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,


With a subject like Hope you could be the worlds worst photographer and still take unbelievable pictures...however, the pictures you took are wonderfully clear and perfect.

She is a sweetie...I bet you are all so happy. You deserve it.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What an incredibly beautiful little girl. Wishing you nothing but happiness with this little doll. I'm sure you know by now that precious Sassy is at peace with your decision and wants you to love Hope as much as you still love her. Give that wee one a hug for Sammie and me.

Samsonsmom

I can speak for myself, mom. Pant, pant, pant, pant, pant, pant, pant, pant, pant, pant. Butt wiggles and puppy licks. Wuv, Sammie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Words can't express how happy I am for you and your entire family, it's been such a bad year for you guys, you deserve and now have "Hope"!







She is just beautiful, what a joy she'll be for all of you!!









I feel that little Sassy had something to do with all of this.....


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan Hope is absolutely stunning. Your pictures were great and I am so happy for you. She is soooo very beautiful. I pray that she will bring you many years of happiness. I'm sure Sadie will cotton up to her soon. Congratulations on your beautiful new little girl.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, Hope is absolutely beautiful!! I loved the last photo.. she looks like she has a little smile on her face!
I know she will bring much joy to your heart!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Susan, Hope is gorgeous and lucky to have a mommy like you









Lynda, Chloe and Katie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* I came on this morning specifically looking for Hope.







What an OUTSTANDING looking girl you got there Susan.








I couldn't be more thrilled for you!!!!!! WhoooHoooooo She truly is a real Maltese beauty. I wish all your family much health and happiness.























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Shes beautiful Susan...







*sigh*







...Congrats!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan she is just the most adorable little thing. Congrats!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations.


----------

